
Show HN: Browser-Based Blockchain Nimiq Token Sale - herve76
https://medium.com/nimiq-network/announcing-the-nimiq-network-token-sale-64b2bcd577ee
======
RichardHeart
How do you prevent timewarp attack. How do you prevent sha-256 miners just
mining you until high difficulty retarget, then dropping you? The "whitepaper"
you link to, appears to be just a blog post?

~~~
notheguyouthink
Not OP at all, but note that the protocol is not using sha256. That is only
for the test net, just fyi.

